# excited peeing??



## sarahbalzer (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My Charlie 5.5 month old V - pee's when he is excited. If we are walking in the street and someone comes up to pat him he jumps up and pees everywhere. If the neighbours dog comes over to play, Charlie pee's everywhere(yesterday he saw the neighbours dog run to our front door and he got so excited he peed all over our couch), when he gets to the dog park and another dog comes over to play - again he pees. Its like he doesn't even notice though that he is doing it. Our trainer said when someone comes over our house to ignore him for the first 5 minutes, which we have been doing everyday when my husband gets home from work. But it has not really worked. He has been doing this since he was about 3 months old.... 
He obviously is very popular when I'm walking him on the street, but its so embarrassing when people come to pat him and he pee's all over them or when I take him to someones house and he pees everywhere :-[
Any hints or tips to fix this, or is this just a case of he will grow out of it?

Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Part of the V charm is how utterly exuberant they are! Yes, he will outgrow the wetting..but fortunately, never the underlying exuberance!

The only trainers who say that visitors should ignore your V for 5 minutes obviously have no experience with V's, it's really impossible to do..for both human and V. what's better is to you use your understanding of your V's nature and work with it (ignoring him works against it), so you can best manage the outcome.

Take him outside first so his bladder is at least not overflowing. Then, inform the visitor that he tinkles when excited so they can take defensive action. Lastly, it helps if the visitor.greeter bends down to his level to greet him calmly.


----------



## sarahbalzer (Jul 27, 2015)

Great - thanks Gingerling. Good to know its something he will grow out of.
We love his exuberance.... (most of the time  )

Great advice, will try to go down to his level and take outside before people arrive.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie is so cute!! You've already received great advice. I just wanted to reassure you that they do outgrow this behavior.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

Just wanted to note that my puppy is about 9 months, and only just now starting to outgrow this (it still happens often, but no longer every single time). So it may be awhile.

We take him go outside prior to meeting new people, and we also have him greet all new people coming to the house outside (for the sake of not having to clean up pee). On the street, we step on his leash so he can't jump up, which at least limits the range of his pee and allows people to back away. And we warn them! 

Our puppy class trainer (who is very good) recommended you can help them outgrow this by practicing lots of greetings and rewarding for any calm behavior. Even just sitting on a busy sidewalk as people walk by (and hopefully ignore him somewhat) helps. If we can get him into a sit before someone greets him, it helps. We haven't been diligent about doing this regularly, so can't say for sure if it helps. It can't hurt, although I doubt a V will ever greet people as calmly as a more chill breed.


----------



## sarahbalzer (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks mswhipple, he is very cute - all V's are I think 

Great tips Jean, thank you, we have been making guests greet him outside and warning everyone of the impending pee 
Might take him down to the shops tonight when he is a bit tired and sit for a while - great idea - thanks.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

missing the POINT - the pup did not loose control - you lost control of the PUP - WHOA !!!!!!! such a simple COMMAND - takes a year for the pup to get right - with consent work - V's never grow out of BAD behavior - they just slow down - work on the 1 command that puts the pup under YOUR CONTROL !!!!! sit - steady - heel etc - get that right !!!!!


----------

